# Drive Belt Help Please



## tjdave00 (May 17, 2011)

I have a Cub Cadet 1500 series tractor and i need to replace the drive belt which i have never done before. can some one please send me some instructions or manual on this. thank You


----------



## tjdave00 (May 17, 2011)

I need to know how to change my drive belt on my cub cadet 1500 series . Can anyone help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum TJ! I hope this helps!...... Copied it from elsewhere........ 
Park your Cub Cadet Garden Tractor on a level surface. Remove the start key and lock the parking brake. Read the replacement guide positioned on the accelerator floorboard to acquire a valuable working outline of the task ahead.

2 
Seize the attachment clutch lever located in front of the steering wheel to the right. Depress the button on top to unlock it. Pull the attachment lever all the way back to release mower deck. Take the mower deck off the tractor. Grab the attachment lever and push completely forward until the housing reaches its bottom setting.

3 
Shimmy beneath the Cub Cadet and manually remove the worn belt from the engine pulley. Seize the retainer rod securing both retainer springs to the clutch pulley bolt and slide it out. These retainer springs can be located in the center of the mower deck. Remove the belt collar once the retainer springs are off. Unlock the housing bracket.

4 
Pry the unusable belt away from the stationary idler pulley. Pull the remaining, last segment of the belt away from the clutch idler pulley. These idler pulleys are found directly adjacent to the engine pulley.

5 
Slide the replacement belt firmly over the grooves in the clutch idler pulley. Manually turn the clutch idler pulley a full one-half turn. Fasten the last section of the new belt to the stationary idler pulley. Refit the halves of the mower housing to install the retainer springs. Slide the metal rod back in to secure the retainer springs. Align the mower housing and snap it back into the Garden Tractor.

6 
Grip the attachment lever one last time and pull it backwards to set the desired level of your mower deck. Start your Cub Cadet and inspect for proper operation.



Read more: How Do I Install the Drive Belt Cub on a Cadet 1500 Series? | eHow.com How Do I Install the Drive Belt Cub on a Cadet 1500 Series? | eHow.com


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's another take on it.......... Different model, but must be simular.
To replace a transmission drive belt on a Cub Cadet 1050 you need to remove the deck, preferably put the front wheels up on blocks or stands, unplug the PTO power (directly under the engine, which can be difficult ), use an impact wrench (you need the speed of the impact wrench because the engine will turn) and a 5/8" socket and reverse the bolt out of the PTO. If you don't have an impact wrench take a spark plug out and push rope into the hole. This will bind the cylinder and keep the drive shaft from turning. Remove rope and replace plug when finished. Battery and/or spark plug wires should be removed for this process for safety. 

The PTO may be stuck on there so you may want to tap it with a hammer and a block of wood carefully to release it. Loosen old belt from tensioner pulley. Lower engine pulley on drive shaft, below pulley "keys". It may be difficult to remove. Spray with "PB Blaster" or similar bolt loosener spray. Remove old belt from engine pulley first, transmission pulley last. Remember how belt goes around pulleys before doing so, draw a map if needed. 

You'll need to put the belt on the transmission pulley first then thread the belt up to the engine pulley. Thread your belt back through the pulleys and tensioner (make sure your spring is strong enough to tension the belt or buy a new one). 

The PTO is "keyed" on the shaft. Replace bolt and washer. Torque bolt to 38-50 ft. lbs. using the rope method as described before. Put your deck back on and you're ready to mow again. Give yourself an hour for this one. 
__________________


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep, and it should have the belt routing schematic on the underside of the foot rest.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Good point Walter, and I might add, that with a classic cub such as you have, you really should get a manual for that. At least an owners manual! Check out Walters sticky in the classifieds forum or hit Ebay or Amazon and good luck!


----------

